# Paypal not an option?



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

Trying to complete an order folks, but I'm only given credit/debit card option - no PayPal?

Want to place order ASAP - can you advise?

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

ill ping Clean and shiny a Mail


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

All sorted last night - Thanks Bill


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

Yep, all sorted.

I contacted C&S through their website for clarification. I placed the order and it was delivered extremely quickly via DPD and I was kept informed throughout.

Brilliant service and it ensures I will be back with another order soon.

Thanks Dave, Larissa & John at C&S:thumb:


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey Jack, 

Glad to see all has gone well with your order. Apologies for the confusion at the start, we have a new site going live shortly we shouldnt have the issue there. 

Ill pass your comments onto the rest of the team too :thumb: 

Thanks for the kind feedback. 

Regards, 


John


----------

